# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Cryptocoryne Wendii??



## Tankman (Feb 19, 2006)

Could someone help me confirm if this is a Cryptocoryne Wendii ?


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Hard to say, dude, cus Crypts are very polymorphic. Leaf shape and color can change in different environments. Two friends recently gave me brown Wendtii and they looked different enough in terms of leaf shape I was wondering at first what they were. 

The best and perhaps the only way is by looking at their flowers, which, you must grow them emersed first.


----------



## Tankman (Feb 19, 2006)

Hi Paul, thanks anyways







I do appreciate the reply...
But for me... I think these Crypts will stay submerged for a long time


----------

